# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Does this mean he is happy?

## jbigtoe

I have a male that is 10 - 12 months old.  I have moved him into a 20gal long tank and put a sponge filter in.  I have recently started him on Reptomin, brine shrimp, and blood worms.  I'm working on the variety in his diet. He has no substrate, a little tunnel for hiding in, a turtle decoration, a moss ball, and a couple of soft plastic plants until I can get him some real ones. He is also by himself.  

It just seems weird that he swims back and forth like he's running a race. Sometimes round in circles at the perimeter of the tank.  Sometimes he just hangs out at the top and lets his body drop like he is standing, or just sits at the bottom.  Most of the time he is up and down, side to side, round in circles though.  Is this normal? Will he hurt himself running into the glass all the time?

----------


## Michael

Seems normal. My male seems to spaz when the lights are out, he usually basks with his nose above the water resting in water sprite plants.

Of course regular partial water changes and testing the tank to ensure zero ammonia, nitrite, and low levels of nitrate are the best ways to make sure nothing bad is happening with his environment.

----------

